# It's still the same old story...



## Beleg (Dec 10, 2004)

check this,

http://web.archive.org/web/20000831230416/http://www.thetolkienforum.com/

and this,

http://web.archive.org/web/20011202105009/http://www.thetolkienforum.com/

and then there was this,

http://web.archive.org/web/20020928141944/http://www.thetolkienforum.com/

not to mention this,

http://web.archive.org/web/20021126160158/http://www.thetolkienforum.com/

stroll back an year or two, 

http://web.archive.org/web/20030207093606/http://www.thetolkienforum.com/

and the latest,

http://web.archive.org/web/20040301082738/http://www.thetolkienforum.com/



Amazing this, archives.org is.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 10, 2004)

Amazing how many different looks TTF has had, which certainly adds to its diversity. It's good to remember what 'we' looked and felt like in the past.


----------



## Beleg (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for moving it to the right forum, Irth.

And gotta agree with you, it was really intresting finding the 2000 version for example, and the Dec 2001, totally different from how I in my mind concieved them to be.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 10, 2004)

And even as we speak, the archive.org bot is 'sneaking and spying' on TTF, currently on the Forum Leaders page!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 26, 2004)

wow..that is amazing. when I came on board it was the second to the last one on the list. weird weird.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 11, 2005)

I first found TTF when it looked like the first thread, but only saved the url in my Tolkien favorites file. I didn't register until it looked like the second thread  though.


----------



## Arvegil (Jan 12, 2005)

For anyone who is afraid of declining numbers, a look at the post counts in the earliest one makes it look like there is still much more traffic now than then.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jan 13, 2005)

Heh, one of those links took me back to just a couple of months after I joined. Those were the days!  *returns to lurking mode...*


----------



## Uminya (Jan 13, 2005)

The first one they've got isn't the oldest version of TTF, because when it was originally opened/reopened (details in my memory are sketchy) it was black and blood-red. But kinda before and at the same time, TTF wasn't at www.thetolkienforum.com, it was at www.thelordoftherings.com/forums or something like that, and it was a pale sort of blue with Sauron's eye up at the top. Back in the day of Pontifex Cactus and Guibox, hehe. There was also a brief version where we could change our screen names, and for a while I wasn't "Ciryaher" I was "Marby Burrowes", "Goldram", or "Hyarmendacil" before becoming "Ciryaher Hyarmendacil" and finally just "Ciryaher".

Those were the good old days when I took part in the book discussions and RPs weren't so tedious and we all got along.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 19, 2005)

Ciryaher said:


> when it was originally opened/reopened it was black and blood-red.



Perhaps that was a reflection on the disposition of the membership at the time. Encouraging that, as time went by, we were able to dilute those unfriendly colours to a peaceful and soothing green.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 19, 2005)

Ithrynluin said:


> Amazing how many different looks TTF has had, which certainly adds to its diversity. It's good to remember what 'we' looked and felt like in the past.



All I know is, thank the gods for the Blue skin!

Barley


----------

